# my razoredge/gotti is to small?



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I'am just wondering my male pitbull is 50% razor edge and 50% gotti i have adba papers he just turned 7 months couple days ago and hes only 50 lbs I was wondering is that really small hes really short and stocky hes not fat and hes not skinny at all ... ///


I have pictures of my pup finally on the 2nd page hes a wonderful pet to me im j/w and I didnt know much about the breeder got him for only 200dollers .. and was wondering did I get what i payed for and probly not much compared to what people pay in the thousands ...


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

My boy is 1/2 R.E. and 1/2 Gotti and he's 4 months and 35lbs.It doesnt sound that small, do you have any pics ?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

that sounds great man. Instead of a full blown description how bout some pics gemmheh?


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

he sounds good have U measured his head that bloodline is supposed 2 B short and wide w big heads


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

frenchy2007 said:


> Well I'am just wondering my male pitbull is 50% razor edge and 50% gotti i have adba papers he just turned 7 months couple days ago and hes only 50 lbs I was wondering is that really small hes really short and stocky hes not fat and hes not skinny at all ... ///


Maybe you're just lucky:thumbsup:. Not every Ambully has to be overdone, he might round out at 65/70lbs You may have just gotten a real well done RE/Gotti. That dog will have more power and drive/athleticism than the larger bullys you'll see.
Muscle weighs more than fat so if you want to bulk him up feed the best food and work him out. If you have access to a pool or are near a body of water, swimming is one of the best workout methods I've seen to define muscle mass on our dog.


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

yea i would love to see some pics of your boy. my boy is exactly the same bloodlines im waitin for his papers tobe mailed in. either way im sure you have a great lil bully =]


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Too small?
Did you know the standard calls for a dog between 40-60lbs (roughly)?  I would say he is doing fine. I like to see smaller bullies that still half way resemble a normal dog lol


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

is not just about the weight. Its the way they look, their body, structure that often makes them different.

Not all bullies are fat over weight bred cows. I feel that most of them that are over 100lbs anyways, are 99%of the time overweight and not in shape.(by the pics ive seen).


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

he is not to small, sounds like a nice size bully to me


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

He's well on his way to becomming a nice looking hippo,err,uh I mean Bully


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

My Gotti/York is the same age and 37lbs man. He looks bad ass too!


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok i just measured his height but im not 100% sure lol hes to hyper lol to get a good reading but i think hes 16-17 inches tall and hes got a 18 inch head atleast ill have pics later today


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Your boy sounds fine to me.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Whitepitbull said:


> He's well on his way to becomming a nice looking hippo,err,uh I mean Bully


Here you go again


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Indi is 99.9% RE and .01 gotti lol Juan Gotti is one of the ancestors in her 6th generation. She is only 50lbs going on 2 years old


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

it wont let me send pics cuz it says you are not allowed to post urls to other sites after you have made 15 posts or more...So how do i put pics on this webisite lol


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Whitepitbull said:


> He's well on his way to becomming a nice looking hippo,err,uh I mean Bully


Sigh, im sorry u have people like this to ruin your post/question. sounds fine to me. id like to see some pix,,,,heres my boy. hes 3/4 R.E. 1/4 Gotti....1 yr old (jan 4) weighs 60-65 lbs i'd estimate. at 10 months he weighed 52 lbs so theres something to go on. oh and whitepitbull......heres my hippo.....


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

pics









a nother he looks real bully here


























that 1 is just a regular pic of him sideways lol most of the pics were hard to take without him moving cuz hes fing hyper/...


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have no idea why he has that neck thing but my lil cuz let go of him so she wouldnt be in pick so mayby its cuz hes about to run toward me and hes moving so fast his skin has to catch up lol ,,,, HES only 7 months so the last pic is a normal pic of him he looks really small for a razor edge bully? but across street this kid has a pitbull bout 10 months and a lil taller then myn but really skinny you can see the back bone and all the ribs myn looks good compared to him but i dont think he ever feeds it ...


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

o well i looked up info i dont think hes really small but i also wondered could he do shows if i get him registered in ukc? I probly wont lol but j/w


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 5, 2008)

*too small?*

:cheers:]i have a old school r.e. x gator at 13 mo. hes at 65lbs. but thats what i wanted he is very athletic none of my friends short stocky r. e. can keep up with him at anything.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Whitepitbull said:


> He's well on his way to becomming a nice looking hippo,err,uh I mean Bully


You just don't learn do you? Maybe after 7 days you will get the message... calling peoples dogs hippos is not allowed. I think your humor is uncalled for the proper term when referring to this persons dog would have been bully not hippo. But you knew that already ... Next time it will be for good so I suggest you not continue.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> You just don't learn do you? Maybe after 7 days you will get the message... calling peoples dogs hippos is not allowed. I think your humor is uncalled for the proper term when referring to this persons dog would have been bully not hippo. But you knew that already ... Next time it will be for good so I suggest you not continue.


You beat me to it!

Not cool! He asked a simple question about the size of his pup and you pop-off with the same dumb a$$ remark you've made several time on this forum. I'm not defending Bullies or Blue dogs I'm simply pointing out that you've made a rude comment about someone's dog that you never seen. I personally do not care for the overloaded bullies, but if that's what some else likes so be it. If someone posts asking for comments on their dog then they should be ready to take both the good and bad comments. But, if someone asks a question you have no right to slam their dog. I would also like to point out that this is one of the few forums where both APBT owners and Bully owner get along. Just My Two Cents.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> You beat me to it!
> 
> Not cool! He asked a simple question about the size of his pup and you pop-off with the same dumb a$$ remark you've made several time on this forum. I'm not defending Bullies or Blue dogs I'm simply pointing out that you've made a rude comment about someone's dog that you never seen. I personally do not care for the overloaded bullies, but if that's what some else likes so be it. If someone posts asking for comments on their dog then they should be ready to take both the good and bad comments. But, if someone asks a question you have no right to slam their dog. I would also like to point out that this is one of the few forums where both APBT owners and Bully owner get along. Just My Two Cents.


Just to let everyone know we have made the decision to ban this person for good so he won't be back!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

One thing to remember,for some reason many people in the bully community equate weight[great weight]as some sort of ideal for the perfect pitbull.Many of the dogs ive seen are at least 20 pounds over weight.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> I would also like to point out that this is one of the few forums where both APBT owners and Bully owner get along. Just My Two Cents.


This is one of the few forums people have learned to keep there opinions to thereselfs,lol.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is my hippo Rain at 10 months and 52 pounds




























She 1/2 RE and 1/2 Gotti


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

cane76 said:


> This is one of the few forums people have learned to keep there opinions to thereselfs,lol.


Very, very true!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

sounds like a good size to me gott/razor edge are meant to be short and usually wiegh around 60


----------



## pitbull_love (Jan 29, 2016)

anyone know were to get a razor edge pit at in tx


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

pitbull_love said:


> anyone know were to get a razor edge pit at in tx


Razors Edge is an American Bully line not a "pit".
If you go to some local ABKC shows you can look at the dogs being shown and see what class you prefer. Then ask around about reputable breeders in your area. Maybe even meet one there.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holy, rise of the dead thread! Good response Mac!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Holy, rise of the dead thread! Good response Mac!


There's been a few zombie threads popping up over the last couple of days. I can't judge though. When I first joined I didn't know how to start a thread either. LOL!


----------

